# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > مال وأعمال >  اثرياء سعودية بالترتيب

## أميرة قوس النصر

الوليد بن طلال 

الثروة : US$ 29.5 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : بنوك واستثمار, سياحة وفنادق 

عاد الأمير الوليد بن طلال للتربع على عرش قائمة الأغنياء العرب بعد خروج كارلوس سليم حلو نهائياً منها. وكان شهر يوليو/تموز من العام 2007 حافلاً بالنسبة لأمير الأثرياء العرب بعد أن ضخ 1.251 مليون مكتتب ما يقارب 8.5 مليار ريال للاكتتاب في 5 % من أسهم إمبراطوريته الاستثمارية "المملكة القابضة" والتي تعتبر من أكثر المجموعات الاستثمارية الخاصة تنوعاً في العالم. فهي تملك حصصاً في عدد كبير من الشركات السعودية والشرق أوسطية والدولية. وعلى وجه الخصوص، تعتبر المملكة القابضة واحدة من الشركات العالمية الرائدة في مجال الاستثمارات الفندقية حيث تملك محفظة فندقية وحصص أقلية في شركات دولية متخصصة في إدارة الفنادق. 

وتقدر قيمة أصول المملكة القابضة بنحو 25 مليار دولار أمريكي كما في تاريخ 31 ديسمبر/كانون أول 2006، فيما بلغ إجمالي إيراداتها في 31 ديسمبر 2006 حسب قوائمها المالية الرسمية 4.6 مليار ريال سعودي (1.23 مليار دولار) . وفي طريقها نحو بناء أكبر مجموعة عمل وأكثرها تنوعا في العالم، أعلنت شركة المملكة القابضة عن تجاوزها للعديد من مؤشرات الأسواق العالمية من خلال الجرأة في اقتناص الفرص الاستثمارية، والنظرة الثاقبة للإمكانيات المستقبلية، مما أدى إلى تنامي العوائد الاستثمارية بشكل ثابت ومتميز. فقد بلغ على سبيل المثال، معدل العائد على الاستثمارات على مدى 16 عاما نسبة20 %، ليشكل رقما مذهلا بالنسبة للاستثمارات الطويلة الأجل، متجاوزا مؤشرات مورغان ستانلي MSCI، وستاندارد أند بورزS&P العالمية بنسبة أكثر من 10 % للفترة نفسها. 

وفي التسعة أشهر الأولى من العام الحالي، أعلنت المملكة القابضة عن تحقيقها صافي دخل قوامه 254.4 مليون دولار بعد أن حققت إيرادات إجمالية قوامها 5.8 مليار ريال، وقد استمرت محفظة المملكة الاستثمارية في القطاع الفندقي في تحقيق ربح قوي عبر استثمارها في شركة المملكة للاستثمارات الفندقية التي تمتلك المجموعة الأغلبية فيها، إلى جانب استمرار شركة فيرمونت للفنادق وهي شركة تحت مظلة "المملكة القابضة" ومتخصصة في إدارة الفنادق ببيع ممتلكاتها غير الاستراتيجية وتقليل مديونياتها بشكل كبير، في حين واصلت شركة "فور سيزونز" التي تملكها مجموعة المملكة بنسبة 45 في المائة تحقيق عوائد جيدة بفضل ارتفاع أجور الإدارة نتيجة تحسن الإشغال والإيرادات من تشغيل كل غرفة. وتتجسد أبرز استثمارات الوليد في حصته التي تقدر بـ 3.6 % من مجموعة سيتي غروب المصرفية، وعلى الرغم من خسارة المصرف مؤخراً لنحو 100 مليار دولار من قيمته في البورصة هذا العام وحده أي ما يعادل 40 % من قيمته، إلا أن الوليد أكد في تصريحات صحفية أنه لن يقوم ببيع أي من أسهمه. كان الأمير الوليد حاضرا على الساحة العالمية عندما قصده ملاك سيتي كورب لإنقاذ هذه المؤسسة العملاقة. ومع انه خسر قرابة 5 مليارات دولار في البورصة يوم الاثنين الأسود الشهير، إلا انه ظل صامدا ليعود ويربح أضعاف ما خسره خلال فترة وجيزة بفضل هذه الصفقة. وكان حاضرا أيضا عندما قصده ملاك "ديزني" الأوروبية في باريس والتي كانت تمر بضائقة مالية كبرى. ويقال أن الأمير تلقى اتصالا من مسئولي "ديزني" عند الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر بينما كان مخيما في منتجع صحرواي في السعودية لتناول الإفطار مع البدو خلال شهر رمضان. قريبا منه كانت بعض السيارات المجهزة بتجهيزات رياضية وكانت مجهزة أيضا بكمبيوترات وأجهزة فاكس وهواتف فضائية. أنجزت الصفقة حينذاك ليحصل الأمير على 16 %. 

وتتركز محفظة الشركة الاستثمارية بشكل أساسي على ثلاثة قطاعات اقتصادية رئيسية ذات نمو جوهري وقيمة حقيقية وهي: قطاعات الخدمات المصرفية والمالية، والفنادق، وشركات إدارة الفنادق، والعقارات. ولدى الشركة أيضا اهتمام بقطاعات التقنية والإعلام والاتصالات، والسياحة، والمواد الاستهلاكية والرعاية الصحية، وتجارة التجزئة، وقطاع الصناعة. 

وتشمل المحفظة الاستثمارية أسماء تجارية متميزة بما فيها، سيتي غروب، مجموعة سامبا المالية، فيرمونت رافلز للفنادق الدولية، فنادق فور سيزونز، وفنادق ومنتجعات موفنبيك، ونيوز كوربوريشن، وتايم ورنر، وسونغ بيرد للعقارات (كناري وورف لندن)، وبروكتر آند غامبل، وهيولت باكارد، وموتورولا، وشركة والت ديزني، وأيستمان كوداك بالإضافة إلى أنشطة الشركة المحلية، وخصوصا أنشطتها في الشركات المساهمة في المملكة، ومساهمتها في تنمية وتطوير الأسواق في منطقة الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا حيث تشكل هذه القطاعات الأربعة 90 % من محفظة الشركة الاستثمارية. وتعتبر شركة المملكة القابضة اليوم أحد أكبر المستثمرين في المملكة العربية السعودية، وأكبر المستثمرين الأجانب في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عائلة الراجحي 

الثروة : US$ 24 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : بنوك واستثمار 

بات اسم عائلة الراجحي مرتبطاً بمصرف الراجحي، أحد أضخم البنوك في المنطقة العربية، مع سعيها للارتقاء به ليصبح أكبر بنك إسلامي في العالم. وكانت العائلة قد بدأت نشاطاتها المصرفية منذ 50 عاماً، وبحلول عام 1978 تم دمج مؤسسات الراجحي المستقلة لتشكل شركة الراجحي للصرافة والتجارة. وفي عام 1987 تم تحويل الشركة لشركة مساهمة حملت اسم "شركة الراجحي المصرفية للاستثمار"، ومن ثم توحدت جميع العمليات المصرفية للشركة تحت شعار مصرف الراجحي. وقد شهد الربع الثالث من العام 2007 الجاري نمواً في الأرباح الصافية لمصرف الراجحي بنسبة 5.2 % مقارنة بأرباح الربع الثاني من العام، حيث بلغت الأرباح الصافية للربع الثالث 1.69 مليار ريال(453.11 مليون دولار) . أما لفترة الأشهر التسعة الأولى من العام الجاري فقد حقق المصرف أرباحاً صافية تقدر بـ 4.87 مليار ريال، وحقق المصرف نموا بفعل تنويع مصادر الإيرادات وتنمية قطاعي الاستثمار ومصرفية الشركات جنبا إلى جنب مع توسيع نشاطات مصرفية الأفراد التي ما زال متقدماً فيها عن منافسيه من المصارف المحلية الأخرى في السعودية، حيث يتمتع مصرف الراجحي بأكبر شبكة فروع في كافة أنحاء السعودية تبلغ 600 فرعاً وله أضخم شبكة أجهزة الصراف الآلي (1400 جهاز). يتولى سليمان عبد العزيز الراجحي رئاسة مجلس إدارة المصرف بينما يشغل ابنه عبد الله منصب الرئيس التنفيذي. من جهة أخرى، تعتبر مصانع الراجحي التي يديرها عبد الله بن عبد العزيز الراجحي أحد أبرز المجموعات الصناعية في السعودية، حيث تضم مصانع لتصنيع البلاستيك والإسفنج والصناعات الورقية وألياف البولسيتر ومصنع متخصص في المراتب واللحف وآخر لإنتاج المياه. 




*-*-*-*-*-*-*





محمد عبود العمودي 

الثروة : US$ 9.2 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : طاقة, صحة, سياحة وفنادق, مقاولات وصناعات, بنوك واستثمار 

ولد محمد بن حسين العمودي في إثيوبيا، إلا أنه ترعرع في المملكة العربية السعودية ويحمل جنسيتها. وقد بدأ جمع ثروته منذ أن عمل في قطاعي العقار والإنشاءات ليتحول بعد ذلك إلى شراء مصاف للنفط في السويد والمغرب. ويقال إنه أكبر مستثمر أجنبي في السويد وبلده الأم إثيوبيا، حيث يملك هناك العديد من الفنادق والمناجم. يرأس العمودي مجموعة كورال بتروليوم التي اشترت شركة بريم البترولية المملوكة من الحكومة السويدية عام 1994 بقيمة 1.2 مليار دولار. وأنفقت على تطويرها مليار و200 مليون دولار خلال عشر سنوات ومن أهم المشاريع التي تنفذها بريم في السويد حاليا بناء مصفاة الآيسوكراكر على يد شركة آسيا براون بوفاري (أيه. بي. بي) الأوروبية بقيمة 500 مليون دولار. فهذه المصفاة هي من بين عدد قليل من المصافي التي تعتمد على النفط الثقيل في تشغيلها. وبفضل تقنيتها الحديثة، تستطيع إنتاج مادتي البنزين والديزل بنقاوة عالية، بدلا من إنتاج مادة زيت الفيول التي غالبا ما تستخدم في التدفئة. وبذلك تضاعف بريم من القيمة المضافة لعملية التقطير. 

وكانت شركة "أن إم سي" المملوكة من قبل العمودي قد أعلنت في منتصف العام الجاري أنها عثرت على رواسب تحتوي على حوالي عشرة آلاف طن من الذهب في جنوب إثيوبيا يمكن أن تزيد قيمتها على مليار دولار، وتوصلت الشركة للكشف عن رواسب الذهب في داوا دليجيتي في منطقة أوروميا الجنوبية في إثيوبيا. وكانت الشركة قد حصلت على امتياز التنقيب عن المعادن في مساحة 85 كيلومترا مربعا في المنطقة. وفي يونيو/حزيران من العام الماضي وقعت إحدى شركات مجموعة ميدروك، التابعة للعمودي، عقدا مع حكومة جيبوتي لتمويل مشروع مرفأ وتفريغ الحبوب والأسمدة لميناء جيبوتي الدولي. ووفقاً لمصادر صحفية فإن مدة العقد تصل إلى 30 عاما، وبتكلفة إجمالية تقدر بنحو 38 مليون دولار، ساهم البنك الأفريقي للتنمية بمبلغ عشرة ملايين دولار منها، ونحو 4 ملايين دولار من المؤسسة الإسلامية لتنمية القطاع الخاص التابعة للبنك الإسلامي، فيما غطت شركة s.d.tv التابعة للعمودي باقي تكاليف المشروع. وبالإضافة إلى ذلك، تبدأ مجموعة ميدروك الاستثمارية قريباً الأعمال الإنشائية لإنشاء أول مصنع من نوعه لصناعة وتكرير السكر في اليمن في المنطقة الحرة في عدن بتكلفة إجمالية تبلغ 200 مليون دولار. 





*-*-*-*-*-*-*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عائلة بن لادن 

الثروة : US$ 8.5 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : مقاولات وصناعات, بنوك واستثمار 

استطاعت مجموعة بن لادن السعودية أن تنفذ العديد من المشروعات الإنشائية العملاقة في السعودية، وتشمل عملياتها أعمال التصميم المعماري والداخلي والهندسة المدنية والبحرية والميكانيكية والكهربائية، بالإضافة إلى المقاولات العامة وإدارة المشاريع، وساهمت المجموعة في النهضة الاقتصادية والعمرانية التي تعيشها السعودية. 

تأسست شركة بن لادن للمقاولات على يد محمد بن لادن في مدينة جدة في الخمسينات من القرن الماضي، وازدهرت أعمالها لتصبح من أكبر الشركات في المملكة بعد أن عهد إليها بأعمال توسعة الحرم في مكة المكرمة والمسجد النبوي في المدينة المنورة. 

بعد وفاة مؤسس الشركة محمد بن لادن، قام ابنه الأكبر سالم بإدارة الشركة حتى وفاته عام 1988 في حادث تحطم طائرته الخاصة في ولاية تكساس الأمريكية. وفي الوقت نفسه تتعاون أقسام المجموعة فيما بينها تعاوناً تاماً للقيام بتنفيذ أي مشروع يتضمن أعمالاً ذات تخصصات متعددة، ابتداءً من المشاريع البتروكيماوية والصناعية ومشاريع البترول والغاز الطبيعي والتعدين وأعمال حماية البيئة، إضافة إلى القيام بالاستثمار في المشاريع الصناعية والبتروكيماوية الضخمة بالتعاون مع كبرى الشركات العالمية في هذا المجال، ومشاريع تشمل المباني العامة ومشاريع الإسكان المستشفيات والمراكز التجارية، المدارس، إضافة إلى إنشاء المطارات. 

وتشارك مجموعة بن لادن التي تتولي الإشراف على مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز، في بناء وتشييد أكبر وأضخم ساعة في العالم من حيث المساحة والفن المعماري، وذلك أمام الحرم المكي الشريف حيث يتسنى للزائرين رؤية الساعة ذات الطراز الإسلامي من مسافات بعيدة ومن الجهات الأربع. 

ويعد مشروع وقف الملك عبد العزيز المطل على المسجد الحرام والذي اختير مكانا لأكبر ساعة في العالم، احد أضخم المشاريع المعمارية في العالم والذي تنفذه مجموعة بن لادن، وصنف كأكبر مبنى عمراني من حيث المساحة الإجمالية، حيث تتجاوز مساحة ارض المشروع 1.4 مليون متر مربع، ويتكون من 7 أبراج متلاصقة، ويشمل 6 آلاف وحدة سكنية باستثمارات تتجاوز 6 مليارات ريال (1.6 مليار دولار)، وقد صمم وفق هندسة العمارة الإسلامية. ويصل ارتفاع المبنى إلى أكثر من 400 متر هو ارتفاع البرج الرئيسي وهو الذي خصص لإقامة فندق صمم ليستوعب 21 ألف شخص في الليلة الواحدة، فيما يتكون المشروع من أربعة أبراج سكنية بارتفاعات متفاوتة وتشمل 6 آلاف وحدة سكنية متنوعة. كما يشتمل على فندق خمسة نجوم يحتوي على 1260غرفة، وبتنفيذ الساعة تكون السعودية وتحديدا المنطقة الغربية تضم معلمين من المعالم العالمية لكبرها وهما ساعة مكة المكرمة، ونافورة جدة التي كان قد أمر الملك فهد بن عبد العزيز آل سعود بإنشائها، على ارتفاع 261م. وتبلغ مساحة المياه المتدفقة 4000 متر مربع، وتندفع هذه المياه بقوة ثلاث مضخات عملاقة وبسرعة 320 كم في الساعة وبارتفاع 261 مترا. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عائلة العليان 

الثروة : US$ 7.2 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : بنوك واستثمار, تجارة, تقنية

تأسست مجموعة شركات العليان عام 1947 ، وهي مؤسسة سعودية خاصة متعددة الجنسيات تضم 50 شركة تعمل في مجالات عدة وأنشطة مختلفة مثل التوزيع والتصنيع والخدمات والاستثمار وغيرها. وفي السوق المحلي في المملكة العربية السعودية، تعمل المجموعة وتشارك بصورة فعالة في أكثر من 40 شركة منها شركات أسستها المجموعة وحدها ومنها عدد أخر كمشاريع مشتركة مع الغير وشركات متعددة الجنسيات. أما على الصعيد الدولي، فتعتبر المجموعة مستثمراً عالميا بارزاً في أسواق الأسهم والأوراق المالية العامة والخاصة وسندات الدخل الثابت. وتأتي المجموعة في مركز الصدارة في قائمة المستثمرين البارزين في اقتصاد المملكة العربية السعودية، و تحتل كذلك مركزا رياديا من حيث إنشاء و تطوير المشاريع الإنتاجية والصناعية على مستوى المملكة العربية السعودية. وقد تم تحقيق ذلك عن طريق شركة العليان المالية، الكيان الرئيسي للمجموعة في الشرق الأوسط. تتوزع استثمارات المجموعة في المملكة العربية السعودية على قطاعات عديدة تشمل الخدمات والاستثمارات المالية والصناعية والتجارية والعقارية وغيرها. كما تـتنوع هذه الاستثمارات من حيث نوع الملكية من تملك كامل أو شركات عاملة إلى مشاريع مشتركة أو تضامنية إلى عمليات اكتتاب خاص وتملك أسهم شركات مساهمة. 

كانت المجموعة ومازالت، أحد اكبر المساهمين الأوائل في سوق الأسهم السعودية. وتمتلك اليوم ومن خلال شركاتها التابعة، شركة العليان السعودية الاستثمارية المحدودة، مجموعة كبيرة من الأسهم في أكبر وأهم الشركات المساهمة العامة بالمملكة مع ميل للتركيز بشكل خاص على أسهم البنوك والشركات الصناعية. 

من ناحية أخرى تصنف المجموعة عموما كمستثمر رئيس في شركات خاصة متعددة في القطاعين الصناعي والتجاري.

أما خارج المملكة العربية السعودية، فقد استثمرت المجموعة في شركات أخرى بدول مجلس التعاون ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام، وإن كان حجم الاستثمار فيها أقل منه في المملكة العربية السعودية التي تعتبر أكبر اقتصاد في المنطقة بكل المقاييس. 

ولد مؤسس الشركة المرحوم سليمان العليان عام 1918، وبعد تركه الدراسة عام 1936 عمل في شركة نفط البحرين. وبعد عام واحد اتجه إلى السعودية للعمل في شركة أرامكو. وفي الفترة التي تلت الحرب العالمية الثانية شهدت صناعة النفط ازدهارا كبيرا. وقام سليمان العليان مدفوعا برغبته في اغتنام الفرصة المواتية آنئذ، وبتشجيع من آرامكو، بتأسيس شركة المقاولات العامة GCC عام 1947 التي مولها عن طريق قرض بضمان منزله. وسرعان ما جذبت هذه الشركة الصغيرة كبار الزبائن والشركات وتبع ذلك نمو مطرد في حجم أعمال الشركة. 

في عام 1954 أطلق شركة التجارة العامة GTC، والتي تخصصت في مجال توزيع الأطعمة والسلع الاستهلاكية. وفي ذات العام لعب سليمان دورا أساسيا في تقديم التأمين التجاري في المملكة العربية السعودية حيث أسس شركة المشاريع العربية التجارية ACE، والتي تطورت لتصبح أكبر وسطاء التأمين وإعادة التأمين في الشرق الأوسط. وفي عام 2002 - وبعد وفاة المؤسس سليمان العليان أصبح خالد العليان رئيساً للمجموعة، ويتقاسم ثروة العائلة مع أرملة سليمان، ماري، والأبناء الثلاثة الآخرين حياة وهيثم ولبنى التي تعد أعلى رئيسة تنفيذية في السعودية ومن الشخصيات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية البارزة في المجتمع السعودي. وقد برزت لبنى العليان الرئيسة التنفيذية لمجموعة العليان للخدمات المالية كإحدى أشهر سيدات الأعمال العرب في المنطقة والعالم. 


*-*-*-*-*-*-*




صالح كامل 

الثروة : US$ 5.1 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : مقاولات وصناعات, بنوك واستثمار 

يمتلك رجل الأعمال والإعلام صالح كامل العديد من الشركات العملاقة كل في مجالها أهمها مجموعة شركات "دلة البركة" التي تعمل في قطاع الخدمات المصرفية والاستثمارية بجانب البناء والتشييد والتجارة والسياحة إضافة إلى امتلاكه لشبكة راديو وتلفزيون العرب (إيه آر تي) أحدى اكبر المؤسسات الإعلامية العربية والتي تعرضت نتيجة لاستراتيجيتها الاحتكارية لانتقادات واسعة بسب احتكارها للنقل التلفزيوني لنهائيات كأس العالم 2006 في كرة القدم في المنطقة العربية وتقوم الآن باحتكار الدوريات العربية ودوري أبطال العرب ودوري أبطال أوروبا وإفريقيا وبعض البطولات المحلية. 

وقد استمرت مجموعة البركة المصرفية في تحقيق معدلات نمو قوية في الموجودات والأرباح التشغيلية والموارد الرأسمالية، وبلغ نمو الدخل التشغيلي 339.57 مليون دولار أمريكي لعام 2006، مقارنة مع 297.75 مليون دولار عام 2005، وبذلك يكون مجموع الدخل التشغيلي قد ارتفع بمقدار 41.82 مليون دولار، وبنسبة تصل إلى 14.04 % خلال عام 2006، وقد سجلت معظم مكونات هذه الأرباح زيادات ملحوظة، لا سيما الدخل من عمليات التمويل والاستثمارات المشتركة التي ارتفعت بنسبة 29 % والدخل من العمولات والرسوم 22.70 % وبذلك يكون صافي الدخل حقق زيادة نسبتها 20.25 %، حيث بلغ 123.72 مليون دولار لعام ،2006 مقارنة مع 102.89 مليون دولار عام 2005. وكشف صالح كامل عن وجود خطط تحت الدراسة للتوسع الجغرافي للمجموعة خلال المرحلة المقبلة، لا سيما في ماليزيا واندونيسيا والخليج العربي، إضافة إلى تقوية رؤوس أموال البنوك التابعة للمجموعة، وذلك لتعزيز قدراتها في الاستفادة من تنامي فرص الأعمال في أسواقها نتيجة ما تشهده هذه الأسواق من تطورات اقتصادية ايجابية. وكان كامل قد أعلن في شهر يوليو/ تموز من العام الجاري أنه قرر التفرغ تماما لإدارة الغرفة الإسلامية للتجارة والصناعة التابعة لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي التي تولى رئاستها أخيرا تاركا كل أنشطته التجارية والمالية والإعلامية لمن يتولونها من المتخصصين. وأشار كامل إلى أنه حاول التوفيق بين إدارة شركاته والعمل العام طوال السنوات الماضية لكنه قرر أخيرا التفرغ لخدمة المسلمين من خلال منصبه الذي تولاه قبل أكثر من عام. وأكد رجل الأعمال والإعلام العربي البارز أن مشروعاته لن تتوقف أو تتأثر بقراره السابق لأن هناك من يديرونها بشكل جيد. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*


عائلة القصيبي 

الثروة : US$ 3.4 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia 
قطاع العمل : تجارة, أسواق إقتصادية, بنوك واستثمار

يعرف عن مجموعة أحمد حمد القصيبي في بداياتها تأسيس سلسلة من المستودعات لصالح عملاق النفط أرامكو إضافة إلى تلبية طلبات محلية لشراء أنابيب نفط فولاذية وقوارب ناقلة وإطارات السيارات. أما نشاطها الصناعي فهو الأبرز حيث بنت المجموعة في منتصف الخمسينات مصنعاً لتعبئة المشروبات الخفيفة من بيبسي كولا، كما ساهمت في بناء محطة لتوليد الكهرباء في المنطقة الشرقية من السعودية. ومنذ تلك الفترة نوعت المجموعة نشاطاتها الاقتصادية في مختلف القطاعات مثل التجارة والشحن والعقارات والزراعة والبنوك والتأمين وخدمات السفر والسياحة والإعلام وسلسلة من الفنادق تغطي المملكة. بدأت المجموعة في الأربعينات من القرن الماضي تحت ِاسم حمد القصيبي وإخوانه. وبعد وفاته تابع الأبناء تنويع عمليات المجموعة بنفس الروح المغامرة في الأعمال التي اشتهر بها والدهم. للمجموعة أيضاً نشاطات اجتماعية وخيرية أبرزها جمعية فتاة الخليج ودار البر، حتى أن نشاطاتهم وصلت إلى الجامعات والمستشفيات في أمريكا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وقد شاركت المجموعة في إنشاء مصنع لتعليب المشروبات الخفيفة في دبي بالاشتراك مع حليفتها الأمريكية شركة كراون باستطاعة 1.5 مليار عبوة. وتأتي هذه الخطوة على خلفية مصنع آخر تم بناءه في تونس لنفس الغرض. ودخلت الشركة في تحالف يضم 11 شركة سعودية وخليجية لتطوير مدينة الأمير عبد العزيز بن مساعد الاقتصادية بمنطقة حائل. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*

----------


## زهره التوليب

حبيب ألبي

الله يباركلهم في ما اعطاهم..ويكفينا شره

مشكوره مها

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

خالد بن محفوظ 

الثروة : US$ 3.35 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : بنوك واستثمار, تقنية 

ولد خالد بن محفوظ عام 1949 وهو الابن الثاني لسالم بن محفوظ تاجر العملات الذي طور عمله ليؤسس أكبر وأهم مصرف في المملكة العربية السعودية، البنك السعودي التجاري الوطني. وكان خالد الوريث لثروة أبيه في البنك خلال 20 عاماً. 

في العام 1997 باع 20.7 % من حصته في البنك بقيمة 1.8 مليار دولار أمريكي لمستثمرين سعوديين، وبعدها قام ببيع 50 % من حصة العائلة لصندوق الملكية العامة السعودي. ثم في عام 2002 باعت العائلة مجدداً ما تبقى من حصتها لنفس الصندوق. 

يدير خالد مجموعة استثمارية عالمية في جدة مع أبنائه، وهو يحتفظ بحصص كبيرة في شركات تطوير عقاري وشركات أخرى داخل وخارج المملكة، بما فيها كابيتال إنفستمنت القابضة في البحرين. وتتضمن محفظته الاستثمارية حصصاً في شركة الثريا للاتصالات الإماراتية. وهو أيضاً مستثمر في وورلدسبيس في الولايات المتحدة الشركة الرائدة المدرجة في ناسداك. 

وقد نفى خالد بن محفوظ مراراً ما تردد بأن له أي اتصال مع تنظيم القاعدة أو أن يكون البنك الأهلي التجاري يقوم بتمويل القاعدة. وقد كسب العام الماضي قضية في المحكمة البريطانية العليا برأ فيها اسمه وأثبت فيها أنه لا علاقة له بالإرهاب على الإطلاق، وذلك بعد أن اكتشفت المحكمة أن كتب راشيل اثيرنفلد وبونس قد لفقت له ولأبنائه قصصاً غير صحيحة. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*




عبد اللطيف جميل 

الثروة : US$ 3.1 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : مقاولات وصناعات, تقنية, تسويق وإعلام, بنوك واستثمار 

بدأت مجموعة عبد اللطيف جميل أعمالها عام 1945 وأصبحت أكبر شركة في العالم تتاجر بسيارات تويوتا في الشرق الأوسط ، بريطانيا، آسيا الوسطى والصين. كما أن للمجموعة نشاطات في قطاع التطوير العقاري، التمويل، برامج الكمبيوتر، الإعلان والإعلام، بالإضافة إلى توزيع وبيع الأدوات الإلكترونية والمنزلية. وبالرغم مما يقال بأن المجموعة قلصت استثماراتها في الولايات المتحدة، إلا أنها توظف أكثر من 10,000 شخص حول العالم بينهم 2000 موظف في بريطانيا وحدها. وتدير المجموعة أيضاً أكبر شركة تمويل في المملكة العربية السعودية. 

ساهمت الشركة منذ عقد الثمانينيات من القرن الماضي في الاضطلاع بأدوار متعددة لخدمة المجتمع السعودي استهدفت تقديم منح تعليمية وتدريبية للارتقاء بعمليات تأهيل الشباب السعودي لدخول سوق العمل. وتدريجياً اتسعت تلك البرامج وتعددت لتشمل فئات أخرى في المجالين الإنساني والاجتماعي، حتى وصلت حالياً لنحو 25 برنامجاً تنفذها الشركة حالياً. 

يعرف عن عبد اللطيف جميل شغفه واهتمامه الكبير بالفنون الإسلامية وهذا ما دفعه لعمل معرض يضم أكثر من 10.000 قطعة فنية إسلامية في معرض فيكتوريا وألبرت في لندن. كما يعمل مع عدد من المؤسسات في الشرق الأوسط لمعالجة التحديات وإيجاد 80 مليون فرصة عمل في الـ20 سنة القادمة. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*




محمد بن عيسى الجابر 

الثروة : US$ 3 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : سياحة وفنادق, أسواق إقتصادية

رجل الأعمال السعودي محمد بن عيسى الجابر مالك مجموعة «إم. بي. آي» السعودية، التي تحقق دخلا إجماليا يقدر بنحو 1.7 مليار دولار سنويا، في حين تصل قيمة أصولها إلى أكثر من 5 مليارات دولار، ويعمل بها نحو 9 آلاف موظف. تزاول المجموعة أعمالها في المملكة العربية السعودية ومصر والإمارات والعراق وأوروبا والولايات المتحدة، وتتألف من 3 شركات رئيسة، هي مجموعة فنادق ومنتجعات "جيه جيه دابليو"، ومجموعة "أجواء" للصناعات الغذائية، وشركة "جداول" العالمية للتطوير العقاري . استحوذت مجموعة «إم. بي. آي» مؤخرا على مجموعة إيتون البريطانية للفنادق الفاخرة وكذلك مجمع كوزو وهو أضخم مركز تجاري في فيينا وقصر شوارزنبرغ الفخم في فيينا. وتمت عملية الاستحواذ من خلال مجموعة فنادق JJW Hotels and Resorts التي تمتلكها المجموعة السعودية، وهو ما زاد مجموع فنادقها في بريطانيا من ثلاثة إلى ثمانية فنادق ليصبح المجموع أكثر من 50 فندقاً حول العالم. وقالت المجموعة أن هذه المشتريات هي جزء من خطة التوسعة لعام 2007 من خلال رصد مليار دولار لتنفيذ توسعاتها على مستوى العالم، وآخرها الاستحواذ على مجموعة إيتون العالمية. وفي هذا الصدد قال محمد بن عيسى الجابر, أن توسعات المجموعة تركز على سوق الفنادق الفخمة ولمجموعة "أيتون" موقع راسخ في هذا القطاع المتنامي. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

عائلة الزامل 

الثروة : US$ 2.8 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : مقاولات وصناعات, عقارات, طاقة

في بدايات القرن الماضي، ترك عبد الله الزامل مسقط رأسه بلدة عنيزه في القصيم مسافرا إلى المنطقة الشرقية في مدينة الجبيل السعودية مشيا على الاقدام طلبا للرزق وبحثا عن المعيشة. وهناك قام بممارسة بعض الأعمال مثل العمل في مجال بيع المواد الغذائية وكذلك العمل في العقار والبناء وكان عمله مقسما بين مدينة الخبر والبحرين وقد نجح في عمله وكون ثروة طيبة في ذاك الوقت. حرص الزامل على تعليم أولاده فأرسلهم للدراسة في خارج المملكة رغم ارتفاع نفقات التعليم خارج المملكة حيث درسوا في تخصصات مختلفة إلا الأخ الأكبر محمد، حيث فضل الزامل الأب أن يعمل معه بعد أن أنهى دراسته الثانوية ليكون محمد ملما بالعمل التجاري الخاص بتجارة الوالد وليقوم بعمله بعد وفاته وذلك لانشغال جميع الإخوة بالدراسة. وبعد وفاة الوالد تولى الأخ الأكبر محمد تدبير أعمال الأسرة ومتابعة أمورها المالية والتجارية، ومن ثم قامت عائلة الزامل بإنشاء مجلس للعائلة يضم جميع الإخوة وقد قررت العائلة اتخاذ قرار ليس بالأمر السهل وهو الدخول في مجال الصناعة، حيث قامت بإنشاء مصنع للمكيفات ولاقت تشجيعا طيبا من الدولة ومن شركة أرامكوا بالتحديد حيث بدأ المصنع بإنتاج 40 مكيفا والآن ينتج 450 ألف مكيف على الرغم من الصعوبات التي واجهها المصنع في بداياته، حيث طلبت شركة الزامل من شركات متخصصة في تقنيات المكيفات مساعدتها في بيع هذه التقنية ولكنهم رفضوا في تلك الفترة، والآن ينتج مصنع الزامل للمكيفات لـ12 اسما عالميا من الذين رفضوا إعطاء التقنية في السابق. حيث أصبحت المجموعة تصدر للخارج بالإضافة إلى الاستثمار خارج المملكة في فيتنام وغيرها من الدول. وسرعان ما أصبحت مجموعة الزامل الصناعية شريكاً أساسياً لأهم الشركات الصناعية في العالم، تملك وتدير المجموعة اليوم 45 مشروعاً صناعيا. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*



29# وليد الإبراهيم 

الثروة : US$ 2.3 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : تسويق وإعلام
دخل حديثاً لائحة أريبيان بزنس. تقدر ثروته بـ 2.3 مليار دولار.

وليد الإبراهيم صهر الملك الراحل فهد بن عبد العزيز، وهو من أغنى أغنياء العائلة المالكة. تقدر ثروته بـ 2.3 مليار دولار أمريكي. يملك وليد الإبراهيم في نفس الوقت قناة تلفزيون العربية والشبكة الأم، مركز تلفزيون الشرق الأوسط MBC اختصار لاسم المؤسسة الضخمة والتي من بين قنواتها التلفزيون MBC1 ، MBC 2 ، MBC 4 ، MBC Action. واستكمالا لإستراتجيته الاستثمارية في الميدان الإعلامي، أطلق الإبراهيم قناة العربية في شهر فبراير/ شباط من العام 2003، والتي أرادها أن تنافس قناة الجزيرة من خلال تقديم خطاب أكثر اعتدالا، هدفه كما قال، أن يجعل العربية تمثل بالنسبة لقناة الجزيرة ما تمثله CNN لقناة Fox News وهذا يعني كل ما تقتضيه المنافسة من جذب وموضوعية. مجموعة MBC هي أكبر بكثير من مجرد شبكة قنوات تلفزيونية أو أخبار فهي قوة حقيقية وقيمة مضافة لوسائل الإعلام . 

وقد أدى تواصل ارتفاع معدلات الربحية لمجموعةMBC الإعلامية، إلى مزيد من الابتكارات، فوليد الابراهيم يراقب جميع قطاعات السوق، وبرامج المجموعة نالت اهتمام الأطفال والكبار من خلال أفلام الكرتون ، وبرامج تعليمية، ومن خلال الأخبار، ومجموعة متنوعة منتجة محليا من المسرحيات وأفلام الدراما والأفلام الغربية. 



*-*-*-*-*-*-*




سليمان الماجد 

الثروة : US$ 1 Billion 
بلد الإقامة : Saudi Arabia
قطاع العمل : عقارات, ثقافة وترفيه, سياحة وفنادق, مقاولات وصناعات

سليمان الماجد، هو رئيس مجموعة "تنميات" الاستثمارية، للاستثمار والتطوير العقاري في الشرق الأوسط،التي تعتبر إحدى أهم المؤسسات في مجال التطوير والاستثمار العقاري في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. تأسست عام 1982، بالمملكة العربية السعودية، وبدأت بتطوير برنامجها الاستثماري في سوق العقارات من خلال إطلاق العديد من المشاريع المميزة واحتلال مركز الريادة في المنطقة. .

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

> حبيب ألبي
> 
> الله يباركلهم في ما اعطاهم..ويكفينا شره
> 
> مشكوره مها


اميين

----------

